# would you punch a roided up Raoul Moat in the face



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

*would you punch a roided up Raoul Moat in the face*​
yes 7343.20%no 2917.16%only if im allowed to take some celltech beforehand6739.64%


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

for one million pounds?

as ever the rules are as follows:

1. one punch, square in the face

2. you must then make your own getaway

3. Raoul will be armed of course with a gun of his choice, some serious roid rage and a bad attitude


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, then steal gun.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I owe you more reps when allowed lololol

I vote no, he is on roids and those make you crazy boy


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I've just had my first ever shot of test and 30mg dbol... I'm tempted to hunt him down like Dog the bounty hunter


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Fcuk yeah,im heavier than that **** anyway,full on,through the legs and hips...BOOM middle knuckle flush on the jaw line......roider would be down on the floor twitching like a fish out of its bowl.

Failing that.....im well fcuked me thinks


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> I've just had my first ever shot of test and 30mg dbol... I'm tempted to hunt him down like Dog the bounty hunter


not sure you are tooled up enough for the job mate, id get some tren in there too


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

GeordieSteve said:


> I've just had my first ever shot of test and 30mg dbol... I'm tempted to hunt him down like Dog the bounty hunter


"To catch a roider, you must first become the roider" old Chinese proverb


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

There is not much I would not do for a million....including smacking a murderous roid head in the face with my fist


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

yeah it would cave hes face in


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

hes on facebook


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

chezzer said:


> hes on facebook


Guess were all fcuked then.

:lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

been a cracker of a year for nutters so far, had Derrick Bird, the crossbow cannibal and now this chap. wonder what else the year has in store for us?


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

chezzer said:


> hes on facebook


So he is!!!

I will NOT be his friend....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

pea head said:


> Guess were all fcuked then.
> 
> :lol:


unconfirmed rumours hes got a twitter account too the mad bastard


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Bashy said:


> There is not much I would not do for a million....including smacking a murderous roid head in the face with my fist


oh really

a million what?

Cos I have a cool 1 mill right here (Vietnam Dong) and this cock aint' gonna suck itself


----------



## Deezal (Feb 2, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> unconfirmed rumours hes got a twitter account too the mad bastard


Haaahahahaa richeous


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

so bashy, lets up the ante somewhat.

1 coin toss -

heads you get your 1 million

tails and rs007 gets to blow his salty beans all over your face

you game?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> so bashy, lets up the ante somewhat.
> 
> 1 coin toss -
> 
> ...


[RS jumping up and down sat bolt upright in his seat, seal clapping like that cvnt off that dance studios program]


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

It's like watching a Benny Hill sketch watching the police run round in circles up here. You can tell they know of areas he COULD be because they have them covered but as far as having any "intelligence" on the matter... there's none


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmmmm those are not bad odds

rs' beans on my face but on the other hand I could get a million (pounds that is you can keep you Vietnam Dong)

Let me get back to you on that....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

take your time son, take your time


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Bashy said:


> Hmmmm those are not bad odds
> 
> rs' beans on my face but on the other hand I could get a million* (pounds that is you can keep you Vietnam Dong)*
> 
> Let me get back to you on that....


Don't be like that girlfriend, just take my dong :lol:

Can't believe there is actually a currency called dong, that is superb.

Can just imagine the confusion with this fella and the police, all day "the net has been closing" apparently....


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

I have come to a decision!

I regret to inform you I will not be risking have my face blown with salty beans 1 million Dong or any other currency.

I have no problem with risking my life but I simply have to draw the line at that....sorry to dissapoint


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

For a million quid??

I'd banjo his puss like Tyson.

If however he smiled and queried "That the best you got?"

Permission for bottom lip to wobble


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

i have 6ml a week of tren ace in me would punch anyone if need arised lol

serious note no i wouldnt bloke is well known in my area not someone i would **** with

guy used to be a doorman in my area not a person to be messed with


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

yep - but only after the armed response unit has done its job


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes, but I would bring a life size doll of myself in the hopes that he is so enraged by the roids he mercilessly beats it instead of me :thumb:

either that or I'll just kick him in the nadgers afterwards :whistling:


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

yes id defo have a go ,but my dilemma, do i go with a big haymaker really swinging myself off me feet with the power, but risk making poor contact, or go for a straight right so i catch him smack on his jaw :cool2:


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd upper cut him in the nose...

or

i'd hook him, fart, run.

if the hook didn't KO him, the fart will.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Seems like a bit of a nutcase, but for a million quid I'd happily take a pop at his chin and I'm sure my right hook would knock him out cold.


----------



## jimbo_ (Jun 28, 2010)

1 million quid? but he has the gun?

**** it, i'd do it, if he doesn't hit the deck maybe i could cry&beg my way out of punishment?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

a million quid? fu*k it i'd even go in wearing a police uniform as well!!!


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

chezzer said:


> hes on facebook


Oh that'll be easy then. I'll get him while he's playing on FarmVille


----------



## paulbp (Jul 3, 2010)

for a million quid, I'd do a lot of things!

Include punch a roided up nutcase in the face! x


----------



## dj112233 (Jun 22, 2010)

I suppose for a million quid if I dnt knock him out in one blow I could always get on my knees n hope that he's like a t-Rex and can only spot a moving object lol


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm probrably on a far higher dose than him so I'd falcon punch him to his knees. Giving gingers a bad name the worthless cnut.

One of the women from school said today "aren't the police looking for a bodybuilding ginger, you want to be careful going about with that vest on!!" as I was wearing a vest and shorts this morning!! I replied "he's bigger than me" to which she said "yeah but he's on them steroids isn't he" :lol: :whistling: Could take that as an insult as she obviously doesn't think I am:cursing:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

paulbp said:


> for a million quid, I'd do a lot of things!
> 
> Include punch a roided up nutcase in the face! x


see the rs007 question posed earlier in this thread. you taking it?


----------



## drab4 (Apr 6, 2003)

No option for doing a fat line of creatine and raping the little ****er?

I'm out then


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i would have a roid off with him first discuss what meds each of us

were on and decide who would have more rage in a scrap.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Seem to be a lot of internet hardmen here.

Most of you couldn't break the skin off a rice pudding.,


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> been a cracker of a year for nutters so far, had Derrick Bird, the crossbow cannibal and now this chap. wonder what else the year has in store for us?


yeh, next in the 2010 line up is... ME!!

first on me list - Raoul id punch him so hard it broke his neck

second - the caged silverback for £1m

third - hmmmm any offers??


----------



## jimbo_ (Jun 28, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Seem to be a lot of internet hardmen here.
> 
> Most of you couldn't break the skin off a rice pudding.,


rice pudding skin, white gooey substance which tastes funny... yumyum, wait.. I mean I wouldn't get anywhere near that stuff :innocent:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> yeh, next in the 2010 line up is... ME!!
> 
> first on me list - Raoul id punch him so hard it broke his neck
> 
> ...


yeh I'll give you £100 to chin OMD and Luke tomorrow! :beer:


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

consider it done!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I also take steroids so his bullets would bounce of me.

Anyone remember batfink?

So nothing to worry about.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Seem to be a lot of *internet hardmen here.*
> 
> Most of you couldn't break the skin off a rice pudding.,


Loads of internet hard men.......no fcuking harder than some cnut with shooter though is it ?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

You can be the toughest guy in the world..............but you ain't bullet proof!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

pea head said:


> Loads of internet hard men.......no fcuking harder than some cnut with shooter though is it ?


LOL gotta give pea head some nap 50s... I mean credit. I don't care if your Muhammad "I'm hard" Bruce Lee someone with a shooter = win.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Fpmsl, as soon as I saw the first couple of words of the thread title I knew what was coming :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> I also take steroids so his bullets would bounce of me.
> 
> Anyone remember batfink?
> 
> So nothing to worry about.


That dirty little rodent was clearly on the Naps.

Just like popeye, spinach? Was it sh*te.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

MillionG said:


> That dirty little rodent was clearly on the Naps.
> 
> Just like popeye, spinach? Was it sh*te.


Definetly synthol on the forearms though mate!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Wildbill said:


> Definetly synthol on the forearms though mate!


Hiding an old access scar with those navy tats.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Certainly had an HGH jaw too!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

He can't be a roider as he has no beard or cardigan in the pics I've seen :confused1:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> unconfirmed rumours hes got a twitter account too the mad bastard


i'm sure he has a UK-M account and uses the name Dazzgreen:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

one off the geordie lads at work reckoned he used the same gym as him before he was sent down and said he was Fcuking HUGE and this comes from a lad whos quite big as well


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

If he has a gun its a bit hard to get away.

I'd punch him in the face and hang around for 1 million though. :thumbup1:

I'd punch anyone on this earth for 1 million and take a beating.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

parmos said:


> one off the geordie lads at work reckoned he used the same gym as him before he was sent down and said he was Fcuking HUGE and this comes from a lad whos quite big as well


I was expecting someone on here to know him. Either someone from the north east or maybe robsta :whistling:


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

raoul is not just a looney with a gun,he's very well known in newcastle and has done a lot of nasty **** in his time,ad be very suprised if thats the first time he's ever shot anyone tbh..


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I would poke him as hard as i could in his good eye to make it water, so he would not be able to focus on me as i run off to hide in the woods with my million pounds stuffed in my pockets.

ps is he allowed to chase you.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

what round will he be using in the gun? if its the one he used to shoot his ex then yes


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

i might just bribe him. offer him £10000 if i can punch him square in the face, and keep the rest for myself. Ill be f*u*cked if he see's this thread though and realises i got £990000 for doing it :lol:


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

so many txts doing the rounds in newcastle atm..

Chris Hughton says NUFC will make a surprise signing in the next 24 hours. I'm thinking Raoul Moat, big target man, shooting accuracy and evades defenders easilly!


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

For a million i'd cokc slap him in the face.


----------



## russwalker91 (Apr 28, 2009)

ed220 said:


> For a million i'd cokc slap him in the face.


I'd pay to see this :thumb:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

i think its safe to say people would actually do anything for a million quid by the looks of this thread lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Tell you what though joking apart....wtf must be going through his head now.?

There is only one way out for him....hiding only to know your life will be over by a hail of bullets very soon...fcuk me,thats some serious sh1t to have going on in the head and thinking of his ex bird.

This sh1t is real life First Blood.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

pea head said:


> Tell you what though joking apart....wtf must be going through his head now.?
> 
> There is only one way out for him....hiding only to know your life will be over by a hail of bullets very soon...fcuk me,thats some serious sh1t to have going on in the head and thinking of his ex bird.
> 
> This sh1t is real life First Blood.


Horrendous eh. Couldnt imagine having that going through my head, im on the edge of my seat to see how it ends.

I think it will be a blood bath, what has he got to lose?


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

pea head said:


> Tell you what though joking apart....wtf must be going through his head now.?
> 
> There is only one way out for him....hiding only to know your life will be over by a hail of bullets very soon...fcuk me,thats some serious sh1t to have going on in the head and thinking of his ex bird.
> 
> This sh1t is real life *FIRST BLOOD*


 First Blood classic film !! But like you said mate must be sh1tting it big time, as the end is near ! SAS will be up there now taking over and ending it soon prime minister even mentioned it tonight , it isn`t afghanistan up there and he isn`t osama bin laden so why the fcuk they not ended it sooner ?

Old bill move over and let the real boy`s show you how it`s done !!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

I would definately punch him in the face now, if i could break into the morgue


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

oh yes.

what a sensible poll.

you try punching a man in the face when he's pointing a loaded shotgun at you.

christ, what poll next. '' should i wear my blue shoes today or some hippie sandals to a fishing convention?''


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> oh yes.
> 
> what a sensible poll.
> 
> ...


Not another gazza thread !

Probably never know what that bloke (moat) was thinking , however the police disaster that followed surley goes to show the system needs refreshing ! Cant condone moats actions but pretty sure the true story will never come out ! And what did the sas do buy the way ?

Will stop buying the notw for few months now !

As all the hangers on are going to cash in !

Rant over , fooking ot


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Sadly we would have to open the lid now to do so .


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Does he still even have a face?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

i wanna know how holding a sawn off to your head or neck or whatever you still manage not to kill yourself outright, totally useless


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

the police shot him.......


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

The ploce will probably come out with " we thought he was going to shoot himslef, so we shot him with a tazer full well knowing it affects the targets ability to control his muscular function, and that is what caused him to shoot himself, oh by the way he said he was going to kill the public so you can think he was a nutter and not pay attention to the way we failed to look at the risk he possed pre and post sentence"


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Khaos said:


> the police shot him.......


he shot himself


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> oh yes.
> 
> what a sensible poll.
> 
> ...


Definately blue shoes


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd go for the sandals.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Wierdo


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> Wierdo


I'd go for the Jesus look as well.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

hit and run off like a school girl screaming would be my way


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

stupid thread tbh....pretty sure anyone would do anything for 1milloin...even kill someone...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

you would do anything for £1m eh? interesting...


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I would prefer swinging a sledgehammer at his testicles if its all the same?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

nc007 said:


> stupid thread tbh....pretty sure anyone would do anything for 1milloin...even kill someone...


But would you punch a gorilla in the face for a million?

Oh, wrong thread.....


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Im sure he'd do it for a 5 grand loan lol


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

milner575 said:


> Im sure he'd do it for a 5 grand loan lol


 :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> for one million pounds?
> 
> as ever the rules are as follows:
> 
> ...


i woul rather sit and talk with the bloke and try and find out what was going on in his head. imagine how interesting that would be.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

i think moats brother needs a good hiding






somethings telling me buy the state of this fvcker theres a good old croosed blood line in this family


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

most deffinately..

imagine how much youd get for 1 of his ginger fookin lugholes in 2days day and age if you bit the fooker off and banged it on ebay..


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I'm more of a lover nowadays but i'd punch anyone in the mouth for a million.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

would you punch a roided up Raoul Moat in the face

for one million pounds?

as ever the rules are as follows:

1. one punch, square in the face

2. you must then make your own getaway

3. Raoul will be armed of course with a gun of his choice, some serious roid rage and a bad attitude

Aah I'm guessing this is one of those trick questions......Okay, Id tell Moaty that there's a million in it for me if I punch him in the face and offer him half to allow me to do it and then with that £500,000 he's be able to fund a greater slaughter on a grander scale and/or be able to disappear anywhere in the world, so I'd punch him in the face, claim my million, then take moaty out for a drink to celebrate "our" winnings, spike his drink, drag him down a dark alley, take his shooter off him and blow his head off so I could keep the whole million! Game over, winner takes all!


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

^^

I'd just spark the **** right out


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

NO i would not !

in fact i kinda liked him !

he may had account on it...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Could i hit him know hes dead, but for half the prize fund


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, and hope i get a KO or stun him enough to be able to leg it in time haha


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

for a million damn right id do it.

as long as i could have pregnant women as human sheild


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

don't think I could reach his face.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

yes why wouldnt anyone hes just another man like you and me dont be scared of anyone


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

chilli said:


> don't think I could reach his face.


The daisies might get in the way.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

was there a reason this thread was resurrected?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> was there a reason this thread was resurrected?


I think somebody zapped a bit of life into it.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> yes why wouldnt anyone hes just another man like you and me dont be scared of anyone


Just a suicidal murderer with a gun, who's scared of that


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Just a suicidal murderer with a gun, who's scared of that


and he was that stupid, he wore a *BRIGHT ORANGE TOP WHILE THE POLICE WERE AFTER HIM*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
**and he was ginger*


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

isnt he dead?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> isnt he dead?


Yep, that's what happens when I punch people.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> isnt he dead?


did you not get that from people say he WAS ginger..... :smartass:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Without a gun yes ass he would have no chance of catching me. With a gun no as youd get it in the back.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Yes I would, and then I'd probably bum him just to show him who's boss.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha, this thread just appeared on the latest posts list. Guess someone just voted on it :lol: The sh1t people dig up


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

resten said:


> Haha, this thread just appeared on the latest posts list. Guess someone just voted on it :lol: The sh1t people dig up


I was wondering that too!!

I wonder what they typed into the search bar to get this?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeh cuz im an internet arrd man


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

resten said:


> Haha, this thread just appeared on the latest posts list. Guess someone just voted on it :lol: The sh1t people dig up


i thought i had gone back in time,


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> i thought i had gone back in time,


I thought it was @Ashcrapper wanting to punch a corpse


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Gazza was on his way again for a second


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Raoul Moat for PM


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

fcuk me is it really three years ago


----------

